# When Tarpon Return to Pass Cavallo, What Will They Find?



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well, here is a brand new photo as of March 16, 2009.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I'll be willing to bet that when they start showing up, in the next month or so, the water won't be quite as clear and nor as calm. 

Looking at how much of the the pass has sanded over the last 25 years, I wonder how much longer it will be before the channel is no longer navigable?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Not and Exact Science but here is a comparison over time.*

Looks like it opened up some this winter.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Here it is again*

If you can't see the last one...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Probably, thanks in part to Ike.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Actually, I was there after Ike - the reverse happened. Ike made it worse and filled it in more. I think the winter storms opened it back up. Hopefully.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I shot the pass last Wednesday afternoon 3-18 coming in from offshore. I puckered a little running hot in between the crests of swells. It was crystal clear and the edge of the apron was more shallow than I remember last fall. The cut in between the main bar was less noticeable, but I think the east wind running down the bar instead of getting slammed by a southeast swell made a huge differance.

Good news is that I recorded 73 degree surface water temps 15-miles south in 55' of water. Smacks were thick, we released a ling, boxed some nice snaps and ran into schools of bait that looked like Atlantic Bumper.

Won't be long and they'll be here


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I remember 35' of water*

For 200 yards inside the breakers in 1995 -- Its gettin pitiful - even the mullet weren't moving thru the pass last fall like I am used to seeing --

Sure wish it would blow out again or they would open up the fish pass and see what happens -- the jetties are killing the pass.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Tony is dead right ..... the huge ship channels at Port and POC, the Packery channel will prevent the smaller channels.... Pass C., Cedar Bayou, North Pass and mutiple others from staying open because of the reduced tide flow that used to come thru.

73 degrees and waiting,

TC


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I propose that we get the Corpse to build flood gates at the base of the POC jetties. When ships aren't going through for at least two hours every other day on an outgoing tide, they shut them and let the pass work. What do you think? With all the bailout money floating around, this has to be cheap. I'll even open a bank and invest in the project, then the bank will almost fail and then we get bailout to do it.... sounds like a plan to me.... This really will be "TARP-on" money.... hehehehe


----------

